# Lüfterkonfiguration mit Radiotor [Corsair H110iGTX]



## Django_SnL (22. März 2019)

*Lüfterkonfiguration mit Radiotor [Corsair H110iGTX]*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur richtigen Platzierung der Lüfter und des Radiators im Gehäuse.

Folgende Konfiguration ist zur Zeit:

2x 140mm Lüfter Vorne: Ziehen Luft ins Gehäuse.
2x140mm Lüfter Oben am Radiator: (Push) zieht Luft ins Gehäuse.
1x140mm Lüfter hinten oben: bläst Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Wäre folgende Konfig nicht von Vorteil:
Den Radiator nach Vorne ins Gehäuse setzen mit Push konfig, sodass dort die Luft ins Gehäuse bläst (2x140mm).
Oben 2x 140mm: Luft bläst nach draußen.
Hinten/Oben: 1x140mm: Luft bläst nach draußen.

Macht es mehr Sinn die Lüfter des Radiators am Mainboard anzuschließen?

Habe zur Zeit noch die Standardlüfter, morgen komme aber neue, alles PWM Lüfter.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2019)

*AW: Lüfterkonfiguration mit Radiotor [Corsair H110iGTX]*

Alle Radiator ausrichtungen bei einer AiO haben ihr für und wieder und unterscheiden sich im Endeffekt nur wenig.
Beförderst du durch die AiO Luft ins Case wird die GPU etwas wärmer,  die CPU kühler und umgekehrt. Wenn deine Gehäusefront gut Luftdurchlässt wäre deine Idee sicher zu empfehlen, alternativ die AiO oben rausblasen lassen.


----------



## Django_SnL (22. März 2019)

*AW: Lüfterkonfiguration mit Radiotor [Corsair H110iGTX]*

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, jedoch passen die Lüfter nicht unter dem Radiator in dem Gehäuse, sodass ich die Luft raus befördern könnte.

Mir geht es eher um den "Airflow". Ist es nicht sinnvoller Vorne Luft rein zu lassen und oben und hinten raus.
So hat man einen Weg des Luftstroms...


----------

